# للبيع / رافعه تليسكوبيه كتربلير طراز: Th83 موديل:2001 رقم العرض: 142019‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

رافعه تليسكوبيه كتربلير

طراز: TH83

موديل:2001

رقم العرض: 142019

عدد ساعات العمل: 2,892ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:179الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



























​


----------

